

Would you use a NX/VNC/RemoteDesktop solution for day-to-day stuff? - masonicb00m

my computer has decayed to the point where i need to reinstall windows, but it's too much of a hassle. this got me thinking it would be nice if someone maintained a computer somewhere in a datacenter and charged me a low monthly fee to just log in and use it like my desktop, via a thin-client (like a low-powered netbook). something like onlive (http://www.onlive.com) but for normal desktop computing rather than videogames<p>would you use something like that? does it already exist? do you know if this is something companies do internally, and do they do it with success?<p>p.s. no windows-bashing please--my ubuntu install on the same machine pooped out halfway through a dist upgrade is now a mix of koala and lynx...
======
Debianero
I do prefer disk cloning images.

Check out
[http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100220020013726/DiskClon...](http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100220020013726/DiskCloning.html)

------
tjpick
no. For two reasons: 1\. network latency. 2\. control.

You'd be better of learning to admin your machines properly or at least get a
base image that you can easily reinstall from.

~~~
masonicb00m
i agree that excessive latency would be a dealbreaker

but about admin-ing my machines, the point is that i'd rather not admin my
personal computer at all. i could, just like i could admin the server that's
running my webapps, but i'd rather use appengine and let google do it (better)
for me

